# Dumb controller question



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all.

Been playing slot cars over at a buddy's house the last little while. He's got a 4x8 setup on 4 wall warts and 4 old beat up Parma controllers. I asked him which controllers they were and he didn't know. 

On Parma controllers, is there a way to tell by just looking at them what the ohm rating is? We use them for mostly Lifelikes and Magna/Xtractions, but they seem to run a tjet pretty well too.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It would be easier if they were marked, yeah? I think I read some of the resistors were marked with the ohms, but a quick check on the Parma site didn't show any markings. The easiest way to find out is hook an electrical tester to the clips (set on ohms 200, and gently pull the trigger just a little. You want the max ohms which is the very first step in the trigger sweep. 

A cheap electrical tester is handy to have. If you don't have one, I'd recommend getting one. They're good for checking arms too, so it'll get some use. Just make sure the tester you buy checks ohms _and_ volts.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you time it right you can get a digital tester at Harbor Freight sometimes for $3. I picked up three or four one time and they work just fine.

Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Most Parma controller resistors are marked on the back. Sometimes you can see it through the gaps in the controller.


----------

